
Render React to Embedded LCD - doodlewind
https://github.com/doodlewind/react-ssd1306/blob/master/docs/tutorial.md
======
doodlewind
I successfully build a React renderer that displays text and pixels on a
0.96-inch OLED screen. The renderer is built on top of a C driver for I2C
protocol, which is used as a C module for the embeddable QuickJS engine. The
whole codebase, including JS engine, C modules and React Reconciler, are
compiled into binary within 780KB on a Raspberry Pi. This encourages me to try
out React for developing Linux GUI in the future, hope you like it!

------
dannypovolotski
Producing 760k of code for a Raspberry Pi (running a full blown non-realtime
linux distribution) hardly seems like embedded development though.

